# [RepetierHost] L'application ne démarre plus

## zerros

Bonjour,

Voilà maintenant 3 semaines que je n'avais pas réouvert mon application repetierhost (manage une imprimante 3D). Cette application fonctionnait parfaitement avant.

Durant ces 3 semaines, j'ai mis mon système à jour à 2 reprises. Voilà le résultat quand j'essaie de l'ouvrir:

```
Double id:L_SHOW_TRAVEL_MOVES

libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile

libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile

libpng warning: iCCP: cHRM chunk does not match sRGB

System.Windows.Forms.SplitContainer doesn't implement interface System.ComponentModel.ISupportInitialize

Stacktrace:

  at RepetierHost.view.RepetierEditor.InitializeComponent () <0x00941>

  at RepetierHost.view.RepetierEditor..ctor () <0x001e3>

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) RepetierHost.view.RepetierEditor..ctor () <0xffffffff>

  at RepetierHost.Main..ctor () <0x00b3b>

  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) RepetierHost.Main..ctor () <0xffffffff>

  at RepetierHost.Program.Main (string[]) <0x00037>

  at (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>.runtime_invoke_void_object (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) <0xffffffff>

Native stacktrace:

   mono() [0x49edb4]

   /lib64/libpthread.so.0(+0x10680) [0x7f536052e680]

   /lib64/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x37) [0x7f53601b63c7]

   /lib64/libc.so.6(abort+0x16a) [0x7f53601b775a]

   mono() [0x5dca1f]

   mono() [0x5dcac7]

   mono() [0x49f9ff]

   mono() [0x4a004c]

   [0x41281bba]

Debug info from gdb:

=================================================================

Got a SIGABRT while executing native code. This usually indicates

a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries 

used by your application.

=================================================================
```

J'ai essayé de recompiler ma libpng ainsi que mono, mais rien n'y fait. J'ai cherché sur le net mais je tombe sur des topic vieux de 2012/2013. Je ne comprends pas tout.

mon emerge-info:

```
Portage 2.2.24 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 4.1.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3632QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8073784 total,    679052 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388232 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 08 Jan 2016 23:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.18.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.18::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

crossdev

    location: /usr/src/crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extras fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Une idée ?

----------

## sebB

Je vois sur ton autre post que tu as upgradé mono.

En fouinant sur internet c'est ce que je t'aurais conseillé de faire.

As tu fais un revdep-rebuild au cas ou?

Sinon poste direct sur leur forum, il a l'air assez actif http://forum.repetier.com/

----------

## zerros

yess tout re-fonctionne  :Smile: 

----------

## sebB

C'était quoi le problème?

----------

